# [SOLVED] Windows 8 Pro 64 Bit device connect sound problem



## mitpat (Jun 27, 2013)

I've just moved all my hardware from my old case into my new one and suddenly I'm getting the windows connect sound every other minute. I've tried disconnecting every cable and reconnecting them (both inside and outside the case) but that doesn't seem to have solved the problem. 


My computer setup is the following

OS: Windows 8 Pro 64 Bit
CPU: Intel 3770K
Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-V DELUXE
Ram: 32GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz
SSD: 512GB Samsung 840 Pro
GPU: 2GB Asus HD6950 DirectCUII
Case: Corsair 900D
PSU: OCZ ZX 1250W
Speakers: Corsair SP2200
Microphones: 2 Microphones attached to a Roland UA-25EX
Webcam: Logitech C920
Mouse: Logitech G700
Keyboard: Logitech Illuminated Keyboard


----------



## mitpat (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 Pro 64 Bit device connect sound problem*

I also have 5x Dell U2312HM monitors


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Pro 64 Bit device connect sound problem*

Do you have any USB Mass Storage devices attached? (eg) USB HDD, Flash Drive, Card Reader etc. It sounds like your USB Mass Storage device is loosing connection with the computer. Be sure to use the back USB port and not the front for Mass Storage as these ports are weaker. If you Mass Storage device has it's own Power Adapter then plug that into the wall directly and not through a surge protector or extension cord.


----------



## mitpat (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 Pro 64 Bit device connect sound problem*

Thanks for the help, turns out it was the front audio ports on my case. Really bizarre problem but I've fixed it now.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Pro 64 Bit device connect sound problem*

Good to hear. Please mark this thread solved in the thread tools at the top.


----------

